# National



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Anybody going to show or visit National?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Anybody going to show or visit National?


when is it Elena,


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> when is it Elena,


London, Olimpia, 8 December


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you Elena, are you going


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont know yet. Are you?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> I dont know yet. Are you?


i dont know, i hate london, its to busy,


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i dont know, i hate london, its to busy,


You're a country girl, arent you? I like it there - anonimousity - nobody cares what you like like or which direction and why you're looking for....Some kind of independence....


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Sadly I cant make it this year to many kittens to look after
But GOOD LUCK to everyone who is showing, I hope you have a great day


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i dont know, i hate london, its to busy,


I feel the same!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

may said:


> Sadly I cant make it this year to many kittens to look after
> But GOOD LUCK to everyone who is showing, I hope you have a great day


oh lovely more kitten pictures please!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> You're a country girl, arent you? I like it there - anonimousity - nobody cares what you like like or which direction and why you're looking for....Some kind of independence....


i was born in london,but my parents moved,here when i was one, i have been back to london but find it very busy and everyone seems in a rush,


----------

